

Ask HN: I want to do a video tutorial for cheap on OSX. What tools should I use? - jmathai

Wanting to a video tutorial with a voice over.  What software is there (ideally free) that does a good job at this?
======
japanesejay
Ideally you'll want to do some full on video production. If you want to do it
for cheap, you can use:

\- Free Screen cast tools to record your desktop or just the app window. \-
Use some audio capturing tool to record your voice over. Best if you have a
mic and can control the eq. I think quicktime Pro does has support for this
too. ($30 for pro). \- Use imovie to edit/animate transitions between your
script.

Hows that for a starts?

~~~
jmathai
That's pretty good. I'll give Free Screen a whirl. Thanks.

------
ApolloRising
Well if you can spend $100 try: <http://www.telestream.net/screen-
flow/overview.htm>

~~~
jmathai
Awesome, they have a trial version that's full featured except a water mark.
Can play with it and if I feel the end result is worth $100, i'd be more than
happy to pay for it.

Thanks!

~~~
ApolloRising
No problem glad it may be what you needed.

------
teeja
For sound I'd recommend the much-underrecognized built-in Garageband... better
than Audacity. ('Name' artists have done whole CD's with it) ... It has many,
many fine plug-ins & effects, if you'll be using music.

------
mvidal01
Quicktime X to record the screen and Audacity. $0.

VLC can also capture the screen I believe.

~~~
jmathai
Already using Audacity for sound ++. Will try VLC and QuickTime. Tx.

------
earl
start with screenr -- www.screenr.com. I saw them a while ago and bookmarked
them. Basically, they do screen capture + video recording from your video
camera. Not amazing quality but the (free) price is right.

~~~
jmathai
Hey there! That is so easy and free that it might be just what I was looking
for. The quality isn't that important since it'll be uploaded to youtube or
vimeo. SWEET!

